
This Solar-Powered RV Runs Without Fuel or Charging Stations - vezycash
http://www.greenmatters.com/living/2017/08/31/ZHQvPu/solar-rv
======
driverdan
That RV is just marketing and the article is regurgitated PR without any
reporting.

> The RV is built on the company’s Iveco Daily Electric chassis with a
> 107-horsepower electric motor.

107hp is nothing for a vehicle that size. It's top speed must be quite low.

> The motorhome would have a range just shy of 100 miles if it wasn’t covered
> in solar panels, but it is. Those babies can make up to 3,000 watts of
> electricity for its 228-Ah battery. In other words, you’re all good to just
> keep on going.

The panels on the side will not put out anywhere near their rated value since
they're vertical. Even if it actually put out 3000W that isn't close to
keeping up with the motor's power requirements. 228Ah seems small for a
vehicle that size but it doesn't mean anything without knowing the pack's
voltage.

~~~
SigmundA
107hp = 79 kilowatts. No 3 kilowatts of solar panels will not help, they might
be able to run the overhead air conditioner and fridge that's about it.

228ah at say 375v like a Tesla pack is 85kw/h not bad, would take 29 hours of
full sun with 3kw of panels to charge.

Range might be 100 miles if your lucky, it probably takes 50-75hp just to keep
that thing at highways speeds on flat ground. 107hp probably won't get it up a
mountain.

